# (Bright) Green Runny Stools



## 18921 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all,I'm new to this forum! I've had IBS for 13 years and up until 9 months ago it was always constipation based - I took fybogel and that sorted it. However, over the past nine months it's been diahorrea usually bright orange or yellow with any fruit/veg I've eaten in it.Over the past few weeks though it's gone from being dark greeny grey to bright green and stinking and it happens several times a day (usually an hour after food) and it is painful on my right side and I feel really awful with it. I've spoken to my GP who said I have IBS so what do I expect but the colour is really quite worrying.Does anyone else have this and if so what helps? I've tried bepto pesmol and other diahorrea meds but they don't work or do for a bit and then it comes back.Becca.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Becca - I know that it can be common for food to end up 'whole' within the stool. This happens when our systems can not break down the food the way its supposed to. I find this with lots of foods that tend to be red/orange -- tomatoes, peppers, etc.And I too have noticed that sometimes my stool is of a greenish color, or many different shades of brown of course. Haven't seen bright green! And one my bad days, the stool seems to be more foul-smelling than usual.I haven't found anything to stop this entirely, but I've been told repeatedly to take fiber pills. Take them whether or not you have C or D or mixed. Fiber helps with the stool consistency. I take them sometimes, but admittedly not regularly.Sorry I can't be of help with the meds, but I wanted to let you know that these symptoms can be common.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Becca, that sounds more like bile covering the stool. You may want to talk to the a different doc about it, as if you are passing bile that often it's really not very good for you, and that is not IBS.Also, if you are passing a lot of undigested food, help your guts out by chewing the living daylights out of the food before swallowing. If you have digestive problems, swallowing chunks of food sure isn't going to help any.Passing bile on occasion is not that bad, and everyone will most likely do it at some point in life. Passing bile consistently may mean your transit time is way too fast and you are not absorbing enough vitamins and minerals.Bile tends to start off bright green or (I think blue, but that may be wrong). As it passes through the digestive track is turns yellow to brown and continues to get darker as it goes. That's why those with C tend to have very dark brown stool.


----------



## 18921 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortuntely I cannot chew the living daylights out of anything right now as I have rotting teeth and cannot afford to get them fixed (my finances are so bad I'm probably going to lose my home), I had wondered if perhaps that had something to do with it.I'll try another doc if possible. Trouble is we are no longer allowed to see a specific dr in my practice - you see whoever you are told to so that's easier said than done!Thanks again,Becca.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote:Bile tends to start off bright green or (I think blue, but that may be wrong).


For one study I worked on we collected bile.It starts off greenish or yellowish. I never saw any blue.K.


----------

